

Negotiating in Vietnam is a strange, strange thing - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=234

======
bbgm
My favorite memory of shopping in Vietnam (this was 25 years ago) was the
shopkeeper writing down the price on a pad and handing you the pen and pad
expecting a counter offer. You usually ended up half way between the two
values.

That experience changed once we started speaking enough Vietnamese, and the
first quoted price also changed (went down, especially for my mother)

------
hess
Or... you can go to Laos, Cambodia or Thailand. Much better experience and
much nicer people

~~~
gommm
Hmm, when it comes to scams or overcharging you, Thailand is not much better
than Vietnam. I remember asking 5 taxis in a row in Bangkok in some places
before I could get a taxi that would agree to use the meter instead of ripping
me off with foreigner prices.

